# Otterbien Lake



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

This picture sums up my day at otterbien lake.



Carpe Diem


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I've never done well there. Honestly I am not sure what is even in there?

I have tried for bass, catfish, etc without much luck. Have caught a few crappie there but all were small.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Turtles, Turtles, 
Turtles

Live action!

I caught 3 species soft shell, paint, and snapper

The turtle man would pass out from exhaustion. :what:
Carpe Diem


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

plenty of bass, muskie


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

The one in Westerville? 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Only caught a few small bass there. I rarely catch anything though. I know there are a lot of huge carp but never had luck with those either. I did talk to a guy there that caught a bass that had teeth marks in it from a musky so I do believe there is at least one in there. I've thrown some musky tackle there before and never had any luck. Another guy said he's caught some decent bullhead cats fishing crawlers on the bottom. I did catch an 8" bass with an 8" lure there though lol he was hungry


----------



## Basshunter122 (May 6, 2013)

Yeah there are probably some musky in there from people catching them in the dam right across the way and then throwing them in there!


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Saturday morning-the water is so high in the creek it is going through the overflow pipe and dumping into the lake.


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Where is otterbein lake?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bow-man said:


> Saturday morning-the water is so high in the creek it is going through the overflow pipe and dumping into the lake.


Should be smallies in there then too!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

221 W Main St, Westerville, OH 43081 @40.123626,-82.941896


Carpe Diem


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes, the one in Westerville. There are alot of small bass in there with a few large ones. They are hard to catch. There are muskie in there.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Stopped by today to look at it since I'm only 2 miles away and saw several HUGE carp. They were about 36" and thick. Gray and white in color, not sure what species.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Common

Carpe Diem


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty sure that's not what it was although those are there too. These did not have any orange color at all and looked different. They were less than 10ft off the overlook and their mouths opened up the size of a baseball. They were gray and silver white colored like a channel cat.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Becareful I got tons of chiggers bites there

Carpe Diem


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Pretty sure that's not what it was although those are there too. These did not have any orange color at all and looked different. They were less than 10ft off the overlook and their mouths opened up the size of a baseball. They were gray and silver white colored like a channel cat.


Probably Smallmouth Buffalo


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Those definitely look like buffs. As far as Otterbein Lake goes.. I assume it's no good like the rest of the school... but as a Capital student I might be biased. GO CRUSADERS!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They are buffs....ghostly giants of the deep and shallow


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> Probably Smallmouth Buffalo


Looks like you might be right. There was nothing small about their mouths though. They were swimming and sucking up everything they could. Like I said it looked like their mouth opened about the size of a baseball.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Coulda been large mouth buffs


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Coulda been large mouth buffs


What he said...largemouth buffalo are common in ponds near Alum Creek. Flooding and transplants brought them to the ones I know about.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll make it unanimous on the large mouth buffs. Really don't look anything like commons & are super strong.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Any idea how to catch them. Keep in mind they are about 36" and 15-20+ pounds easily. What gear, rig and bait would be best? I'd imagine that would be a crazy fight.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

It's a somewhat difficult place to fish. There is some monster muskie in there. I've caught tons of small crappie, quite a few carp mainly. I've always wanted to sneak the kayak or canoe in there but I've all ready been in enough trouble for a lifetime. Who needs more?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I threw some musky tackle there yesterday and swore I got a follow but my friend with me didn't see it and thought I was seeing stuff. I still think it was a follow. I was throwing this pig.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I was thinking of bringing my cordless weed whacker and make a path on the far side 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Go for it. I wouldn't mind


----------

